# It's time to Bosun



## TruvisT (Nov 11, 2014)

http://bosun.org/screenshots.html

Very cool project/system. Lots of potential with great people behind it.


----------



## trewq (Nov 11, 2014)

"An advanced, open-source monitoring and alerting system by Stack Exchange"

Just for the people that will be as confused as I was when I first clicked the link


----------



## blergh (Nov 11, 2014)

I think i saw some info/link about it some year(s) ago. Sure it's very throughout but for most people it just seems massively overkill with graphs you will never read or understand.


----------



## Wintereise (Nov 11, 2014)

This looks awesome!


----------



## raindog308 (Nov 11, 2014)

trewq said:


> "An advanced, open-source monitoring and alerting system by Stack Exchange"
> 
> Just for the people that will be as confused as I was when I first clicked the link


Ah, so when you ask well-formed, detailed questions, it will snobbishly tell you to google it and vote you down.  And should by some miracle a coherent discussion emerge, it will be swiftly closed as opinionated and "not fitting the format".

Gee, where do I sign up...


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 11, 2014)

Wait... Doesn't StackExchange use OpServer?

I haven't looked into it yet, but what's the difference between this and OpServer?


----------



## TruvisT (Nov 11, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Wait... Doesn't StackExchange use OpServer?
> 
> 
> I haven't looked into it yet, but what's the difference between this and OpServer?


The main thing is that Bosun / OpenTSDB are going to become a data source of Opserver. That will hopefully be a branch of Opserver in the next week or two. I believe the main idea is to move it off of Solarwind's stuff.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Nov 11, 2014)

TruvisT said:


> The main thing is that Bosun / OpenTSDB are going to become a data source of Opserver. That will hopefully be a branch of Opserver in the next week or two. I believe the main idea is to move it off of Solarwind's stuff.


Huh thanks. Interesting. I'm just glad it Bosun also supports Linux. One thing that kinda made me not too happy about Opserver was that it was Windows-only.


----------



## William (Nov 12, 2014)

Complicated.


----------

